# Κατάρρευση των εκδοτικών κερδών έως 150%, το 2011



## Costas (Nov 4, 2012)

Από την Καθημερινή. Τώρα, αυτή την πτώση κατά 148% μαθηματικά μπορώ να την καταλάβω μόνο ως αρνητικά κέρδη, δηλ. ζημιές.

Ζοφερή είναι η εικόνα την οποία παρουσίασε το εκδοτικό τοπίο κατά τη διάρκεια του 2011 ως προς την κερδοφορία των επιχειρήσεων, όπως προκύπτει από την επεξεργασία των στοιχείων που εμπεριέχονται στους δημοσιευμένους ισολογισμούς 29 εκδοτικών οίκων.

Τα στοιχεία έχει επεξεργαστεί το Παρατηρητήριο Βιβλίου και βρίσκονται αναρτημένα στον ηλεκτρονικό κόμβο του ΕΚΕΒΙ (www.ekebi.gr). Το περίεργο είναι ότι ενώ οι πωλήσεις παρουσιάζουν μια κάμψη η οποία δεν ξεπερνά το 7,3%, τα κέρδη έχουν κάνει βουτιά η οποία αγγίζει το 148%. Ας σημειωθεί ότι με δεδομένο πως ισολογισμούς έχουν δημοσιεύσει μόνο οι μεγάλες εταιρείες (στην έρευνα του ΕΚΕΒΙ ιεραρχούνται, σύμφωνα με το μέγεθός τους, σε τρεις κατηγορίες), η κατάσταση μπορεί να είναι πολύ χειρότερη στις μεσαίες και τις μικρές επιχειρήσεις.

Σε τι οφείλεται αυτή η συντριπτική διαφορά που μοιάζει με άλυτο αίνιγμα; Γιατί ενώ οι εκδότες φαίνεται να είναι σε θέση να αντιμετωπίσουν την κρίση ως προς τις πωλήσεις, απορροφώντας ένα σημαντικό μέρος της, μένουν την ίδια στιγμή στεγνοί από κέρδη και υποχρεώνονται να μπουν στο μάτι του κυκλώνα που ταλανίζει και τους άλλους τομείς της ελληνικής οικονομίας; Όπως εξηγεί στο ΑΜΠΕ ο Σωκράτης Καμπουρόπουλος, υπεύθυνος του Παρατηρητηρίου Βιβλίου και ειδικός σύμβουλος του ΕΚΕΒΙ, «οι εκδοτικοί ισολογισμοί αποτυπώνουν ένα θεμελιώδες πρόβλημα: το ότι έχει πάψει να κυκλοφορεί το χρήμα στην αγορά».

Οι εκδότες τιμολογούν τα βιβλία που έχουν στείλει στα βιβλιοπωλεία εν αναμονή των αντίστοιχων εισπράξεων και φορολογούνται επί τη βάσει αυτών των τιμολογήσεων, αλλά οι βιβλιοπώλες είτε δεν καταβάλλουν τα ποσά τα οποία οφείλουν είτε καθυστερούν υπερβολικά να ανταποκριθούν στις υποχρεώσεις τους, έχοντας κηρύξει μιαν άτυπη στάση πληρωμών.

Οι εκδότες, ωστόσο, πρέπει να προχωρήσουν στον επόμενο κύκλο παραγωγής και εφόσον δεν μπορούν να επανεπενδύσουν τα κέρδη τους για κάτι τέτοιο, αναγκάζονται να προχωρήσουν σε δανεισμό. Έτσι, όμως, το σύστημα αρχίζει να μπαίνει μέσα για τα καλά, παρουσιάζοντας ζημιές που θα αποδειχθούν ενδεχομένως ανεπανόρθωτες.

Ακόμα και οι επιταγές που αναμένεται να εξοφληθούν στους οκτώ μήνες (αντί για τους έξι που ίσχυαν παλαιότερα) δεν αποκλείεται κάποια στιγμή να μείνουν απλήρωτες και τα λεφτά να χαθούν για πάντα. Στο μεταξύ οι εκδοτικές επιχειρήσεις υφίστανται την πίεση της εφορίας, που επιβάλλει ακόμα και παρακράτηση εισπράξεων από πωλήσεις στα βιβλιοπωλεία έναντι οφειλών.

Πώς πρέπει να ερμηνευτεί η αδυναμία των βιβλιοπωλείων να πληρώσουν τα βιβλία τα οποία διαθέτουν; Πού πηγαίνει το χρήμα το οποίο εισπράττουν καθημερινά οι βιβλιοπώλες, από ένα ύψος πωλήσεων το οποίο όπως είδαμε δεν έχει μειωθεί δραματικά;

Όπως παρατηρεί ο Σ. Καμπουρόπουλος, η καθίζηση είναι πιθανόν να οφείλεται στο ότι τα βιβλιοπωλεία δεν έχουν ακόμη προσαρμοστεί στις συνθήκες που έχει δημιουργήσει η κρίση. Αν ο βιβλιοπώλης έκανε με έναν ορθολογικότερο τρόπο την παραγγελία του στον εκδότη, σύμφωνα με τον αριθμό των αντιτύπων που θα μπορούσε να πουλήσει, υπολογίζοντας τις πραγματικές ανάγκες της πελατείας του, ο έλεγχος δεν θα είχε ξεφύγει ολοκληρωτικά. Άλλη πηγή οικονομικής αιμορραγίας, που αφορά τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία και τις αλυσίδες, είναι το ασύμφορο κόστος λειτουργίας: τα χρήματα τα οποία ξοδεύονται για τις βιτρίνες, το προσωπικό και το άνοιγμα καινούργιων καταστημάτων.

Η ασφυξία εκδοτών και βιβλιοπωλών εντείνεται και από το ότι πολλοί βιβλιοπώλες έχουν πάψει λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων να προβαίνουν σε παραγγελίες. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές τα ράφια αδειάζουν και ουδείς είναι σε θέση να πουλήσει το παραμικρό: κανένας εκδότης και βιβλιοπώλης δεν γίνεται να ζήσει από τις κατ’ ιδίαν, τηλεφωνικές παραγγελίες. Όσο για τους έλληνες συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές και τυπογράφους, που αποτελούν τον άλλο πόλο του κυκλώματος του βιβλίου (τα χρήματα για τα δικαιώματα των ξένων εκδοτικών οίκων καταβάλλονται εκ των πραγμάτων εγκαίρως και μέχρις ενός), μπαίνουν με τη σειρά τους στη λίστα αναμονής με άδηλες τις προοπτικές του μέλλοντος.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2012)

Απορία: τα βιβλία που δεν πουλάνε τα βιβλιοπωλεία δεν μπορούν να τα επιστρέψουν; 
Ρωτάω γιατί παλιότερα που μίλαγα με έναν βιβλιοπώλη Άγγλο μου έλεγε ότι παράγγελναν λίγα και επέστρεφαν ό,τι περίσσευε. 

Επίσης, το άρθρο δεν εξηγεί επαρκώς το φαινόμενο να έχουν μειωθεί τα κέρδη πολύ περισσότερο από τις πωλήσεις- ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Πιο λογικό θα μου φαινόταν αν έλεγε π.χ. ότι αυτό οφείλεται στη μείωση της τιμής του βιβλίου λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης (για να μην τους μείνουν απούλητα). Ή σε φοροδιαφυγή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

Τα στοιχεία υπάρχουν στη σελίδα του EKEBI:
http://www.ekebi.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=RESOURCE&cresrc=6129&cnode=307

Υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον PDF στα αγγλικά (_The Book Market in Greece_) και ένα εξελόφυλλο με δύο πίνακες για 29 εκδότες. Εκεί υπάρχει και το 148%, το οποίο εξηγείται στους αστερίσκους ότι αποτελεί αύξηση ζημίας. Και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό να το πω κι έτσι. Σωστός όρος είναι η «μεταβολή καθαρών κερδών», αλλά, αν δεν δείτε τι παριστάνει στην κάθε περίπτωση, δεν θα έχετε σαφή εικόνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2012)

Για να προλάβω την @SBE, οι στατιστικές με συν 300% και μείον 700% κ.λπ. εμένα ένα πράγμα μου λένε, και μόνο: Είτε πρόκειται για χώρο όπου γίνεται της παλαβής είτε δεν είναι καλά μελετημένες στατιστικές.


----------



## rogne (Nov 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απορία: τα βιβλία που δεν πουλάνε τα βιβλιοπωλεία δεν μπορούν να τα επιστρέψουν;
> Ρωτάω γιατί παλιότερα που μίλαγα με έναν βιβλιοπώλη Άγγλο μου έλεγε ότι παράγγελναν λίγα και επέστρεφαν ό,τι περίσσευε.



Απ' όσο ξέρω, εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια έχει (είχε, ακριβέστερα: όλα τώρα αλλάζουν ταχύτατα) επικρατήσει στον χώρο των ελληνικών εκδόσεων η στρατηγική: "γέμιζε τα βιβλιοπωλεία με τίτλους του μαγαζιού σου και μην ασχολείσαι να εισπράττεις άμεσα βάσει των πωλήσεων περιορισμένου αριθμού αντιτύπων". Οι παλιότεροι λένε ότι αυτή ήταν μια ριζική ανατροπή στο καθεστώς της αγοράς, την οποία προώθησε πολύ επιθετικά εκδοτικός οίκος που εκπροσωπείται, μάλιστα, σήμερα στο ΔΣ του ΕΚΕΒΙ και που λέγεται ότι βαδίζει ολοταχώς προς τον γκρεμό. Σύντομα ακολούθησαν και οι περισσότεροι άλλοι εκδότες, για να προλάβουν να πάρουν ευνοϊκή θέση στον ανταγωνισμό, με τους βιβλιοπώλες φυσικά να κάνουν πάρτι που δεν θα χρειαζόταν πλέον να πληρώνουν άμεσα με βάση τις πωλήσεις, ενώ θα μπορούσαν επιπλέον να δώσουν για τα βιβλιοπωλεία τους την εικόνα εμπορικών κέντρων, με άφθονους πιασάρικους τίτλους στις προθήκες τους. 

Κάπως έτσι άρχισαν να επικρατούν οι πληρωμές στο άδηλο μέλλον, με μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές κλπ., ενώ συγχρόνως χάθηκε και κάθε έλεγχος των αποθεμάτων των βιβλιοπωλείων. Κι έχουμε σήμερα το φαινομενικό παράδοξο μιας μικρής (σχεδόν αμελητέας) πτώσης στις πωλήσεις που αντανακλάται σε "στέγνωμα" της αγοράς. Ο ανταγωνισμός των εκδοτών για την πρώτη θέση στα βιβλιοπωλεία, ουσιαστικά, έκανε την αγορά ανεξέλεγκτη, αφενός, και, αφετέρου, γεμάτη "αέρα", τόσο στο επίπεδο των παραγόμενων τίτλων όσο και στο επίπεδο των σημείων πώλησης (το τεράστιο κόστος τους που αναφέρεται στο αρχικό άρθρο).

Μια πολύ συνοπτική άποψη για την όλη ιστορία είναι η παραπάνω (και αν εκθέτω πρόσωπα και πράγματα σε αυτή, το κάνω προφανώς επίτηδες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2012)

Τι θα πει μεταβολή -600%; Η εταιρεία δηλαδή μπήκε μέσα 5 φορές τα καθαρά κέρδη της προηγούμενης χρονιάς; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτά τα στοιχεία.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2012)

Rogne, εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή, οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι έδιναν τα βιβλία στα βιβλιοπωλεία χωρίς να ζητάνε χρήματα. ΟΚ, μέχρι εδώ καλά. Όμως στο τέλος κάθε μήνα/ τριμήνου/ εξαμήνου κλπ δεν εισέπρατταν από τα βιβλιοπωλεία τα χρήματα για τα βιβλία που πουλήθηκαν και/ή επιστροφές βιβλίων;
Αν άφησαν τους βιβλιοπώλες να πάρουν εμπόρευμα χωρίς να εξασφαλίσουν ότι θα εισπράξουν από τον δανεισμό, οι εκδότες από τη μία έκαναν χαζομάρα και οι βιβλιοπώλες είναι οι έξυπνοι που πίνουν στην υγειά των κορόιδων, αφού έχουν τα ράφια γεμάτα και δεν έχουν υποχρέωση να πληρώσουν για αυτά που πούλησαν. Που μου ακούγεται παράξενο. 
Εκτός αν δεχτούμε ότι οι πωλήσεις έχουν πέσει πολύ κάτω από το "επίσημο" 7% και οι βιβλιοπώλες δεν έχουν μία.


----------



## rogne (Nov 5, 2012)

Αν θες (ήθελες) να κατακλύσεις την αγορά με τα δικά σου βιβλία, δεν είναι (ήταν)... πρέπον να ζητάς εκκαθάριση από τους βιβλιοπώλες κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Τους "εμπιστεύεσαι" ("εμπιστευόσουν") που σε "εμπιστεύτηκαν" ("εμπιστεύονταν") και κατέκλυσαν την αγορά με τα δικά σου βιβλία. Και έχει (είχε) ο Θεός για τις πληρωμές. 

Παράξενο ακούγεται, όντως, αλλά ήταν να μη γίνει η αρχή: τα φέσια από τους βιβλιοπώλες άρχισαν πρώτα προς τους μικρότερους εκδότες, που ήταν λογικό να υποκύψουν, εν όψει του ανταγωνισμού από τους μεγαλύτερους, σε μια πίεση κομματάκι εκβιαστική, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται ("ή δέχεσαι να πληρώνεσαι όποτε θέλω εγώ ή δεν ξαναπαίρνω δικά σου βιβλία και κρατάω μόνο τα μπεστ-σέλερ"), και επεκτάθηκαν μετά και προς τους πάλαι ποτέ "μπεστ-σελεράδες". Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πάει η εκδοχή της ιστορίας που έδωσα νωρίτερα και η οποία είναι εν πολλοίς ανεξάρτητη από τη σημερινή "κρίση των πωλήσεων". Πιθανότατα δεν είναι όλη η αλήθεια αυτή η... αφήγηση, αλλά μέρος της είναι σίγουρα. Μένει ν' αποδειχθεί κάποτε πόσο μεγάλο ή μικρό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Υπάρχουν πολλές δύσκολες αλήθειες στην αγορά βιβλίου. Μια απ' αυτές είναι ότι τα βιβλία είναι ακριβά. Με τιμές που κυμαίνονται στα 15-20 ευρώ, πολύς κόσμος αποθαρρύνεται. Στην ουσία είναι μια από τις ακριβότερες μορφές διασκέδασης, δεδομένου ότι κοστίζει περίπου 2 ευρώ την ώρα (ένα βιβλίο 500 σελίδων, ένας σαλιγκαροαναγνώστης θα το διαβάσει σε 10-12 ώρες, άρα θα του κοστίσει περίπου 1,5 με 2 ευρώ την ώρα). Αντίστοιχα, η ενοίκιαση ταινίας κοστίζει περίπου 1 ευρώ την ώρα* και ένα βιντεοπαιχνίδι κοστίζει περίπου 50 λεπτά την ώρα (ή και λιγότερο -μέχρι 1 λεπτό την ώρα). Σημειωτέον ότι συγκρίνω το βιβλίο με μέσα που κοστίζουν πολύ μα πολύ περισσότερο για να γίνουν. Ξέρω ότι η σύγκριση δεν είναι ακριβώς δίκαιη, από πολλές απόψεις, αλλά ξέρω ότι έχει κάποια βάση. Τα βιβλία είναι ακριβά + ο κόσμος βαριέται να διαβάσει + οι εκδοτικές εταιρείες ζούνε ακόμα στο 1970. 


* ναι, στον κινηματογράφο κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο, αλλά εκεί το 70-100% των κερδών πάει στο στούντιο παραγωγής.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

Μην ξεχνάμε και το πιο απλό και προφανές: πλέον παρχει πολύ περισσόστερο υλικό για διάβασμα, το περισσότερο προσφέρεται δωρεάν. Ναι, ξέρω ότι άλλο έιναι η αρθρογραφία κι αλλο το ένα Άρλεκιν που ξεχνιέσαι, αλλά όταν έχεις μπόλικο υλικό για διάβασμα γιατί να αγοράσεις κι άλλο;


----------

